# Corrosive Condensate



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I knew the condensate from high efficiency water heaters, boilers, furnaces was corrosive but had not seen the results of non-treated condensate water until an example today.









I have not dumped the condensate into a cast iron piping system or outside without treatment but had not thought about the drain itself. I have not worried about pvc piping or in a residential situation because of the neutralizing effects of the soaps used in residential houses. The drain above has been in service since July 2014.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I can only imagine what the trap looks like


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You need neutralizers on all your acidic discharge lines.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> You need neutralizers on all your acidic discharge lines.


You can make your own.. bigger and better with easier maintenice


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> You can make your own.. bigger and better with easier maintenice


Best home made one I ever saw was a 5 gallon bucket full of lime. Kinda Oakie but cute.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> You need neutralizers on all your acidic discharge lines.


I would tend to agree, but...I was told one that pvc piping can handle the discharge and two the soaps in a residential sewer system, laundry soap, dish soap, ect. neutralize the condensate discharge. 

I also make my own with marble or limestone chips in them.


----------

